# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] Παλιό video playe

## captainrodos

Γειά σας έχω ένα παλιό μηχάνημα που έπαιζε βιντεοκασέτες, είχα χρόνια να το πιάσω και παλιά δούλευε.
Τωρα που το έπιασα δεν έδινε σημάδια ζωής, το άνοιξα και σε μια περιοχή είναι σαν να έσκασε μια αντίσταση είμαι μαύρη. 
Έριξα ισοπροπιλικη αλκοόλη και δούλεψε αλλά μετά πάλι σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. 
Γενικά μετά από δοκιμές όταν ρίχνω στο σημείο ισοπροπιλικη δουλεύει μέχρι να στεγνώσει και μετά νεκρό πάλι. 
Έκοψα τελείως την αντίσταση από πάνω και ξανά τα ίδια όσο δεν είναι στεγνή η περιοχή από ισοπροπιλικη δουλεύει. 
Το καθάρισα καλά το σημείο και με οδοντοβουρτσα αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## mikemtb73

Πως θα σε βοηθήσει καποιος αν δε βαλεις τουλάχιστον μια φώτο απο το σημειο που λες με την "σκασμενη" "αντισταση"? 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## apavlidis

> Γειά σας έχω ένα παλιό μηχάνημα που έπαιζε βιντεοκασέτες, είχα χρόνια να το πιάσω και παλιά δούλευε.
> Τωρα που το έπιασα δεν έδινε σημάδια ζωής, το άνοιξα και σε μια περιοχή είναι σαν να έσκασε μια αντίσταση είμαι μαύρη. 
> Έριξα ισοπροπιλικη αλκοόλη και δούλεψε αλλά μετά πάλι σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. 
> Γενικά μετά από δοκιμές όταν ρίχνω στο σημείο ισοπροπιλικη δουλεύει μέχρι να στεγνώσει και μετά νεκρό πάλι. 
> Έκοψα τελείως την αντίσταση από πάνω και ξανά τα ίδια όσο δεν είναι στεγνή η περιοχή από ισοπροπιλικη δουλεύει. 
> Το καθάρισα καλά το σημείο και με οδοντοβουρτσα αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;


Καλησπέρα φίλε! Για να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε, στείλε μας μοντέλο του βίντεο καθώς και φωτογραφίες αυτού ακόμα και στο σημείο που λες που έχεις το πρόβλημα....

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Χάρη,
ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ μ΄ ΥΓΕΙΑ.
Δεν φτάνει ο καθαρισμός μ΄ ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη του σημείου που ΄χει  " καρβουνιάσει "  η πλακέτα
για να ΄χεις ΜΟΝΙΜΑ αποτελέσματα.
Εφόσον γράφεις ότι το VIDEO PLAYER είναι παλαιό φαντάζομαι ότι οι πλακέτες του δεν είναι τριπλοτυπωμένες
(ίσως έχουν χαλκοδιαδρόμους μόνο από την μία επιφάνειά τους) αλλ΄ ακόμα και διπλοτυπωμένες να ΄ναι, μ΄ ένα
τρυπανάκι 1mm μπορείς να διανοίξεις οπή στο σημείο που ΄χει  " καρβουνιάσει "  τόσης διαμέτρου ώστε να μην
καταστραφεί η συνέχεια του κυκλώματος, οποιοσδήποτε χαλκοδιάδρομος κι αν τρυπηθεί.
Καθάρισε και πάλι μετά το τέλος της εργασίας αυτής την οπή που διένοιξες κι έλεγξε με μεγεθυντικό φακό ώστε
να μην υπάρχει ούτε ίχνος άνθρακα, που δημιουργεί βραχυκυκλώματα και σταματά τη λειτουργία του μηχ/τος σου.
Καλό είναι βέβαια ν΄ αντικαταστήσεις και την  " καρβουνιασμένη "  αντίσταση αλλά αφού γράφεις ότι το VIDEO σου
εργάζεται έστω και για λίγο με το καθαρισμό που κάνεις, ίσως ν΄ εργαστεί αφήνοντάς τη επάνω στη πλακέτα όπως
είναι, μετά την εργασία που σου προανέφερα να κάνεις.
Εννοείται ότι η αντίσταση δεν πρέπει να ΄χει κοπεί στη μέση γιατί μετά θέλει οπωσδήποτε αντικατάσταση.
Για την αντικατάσταση αυτή χρειάζεται το σχηματικό που πιθανόν να βρεις και να κατεβάσεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από το Διαδίκτυο
με βάση το μοντέλο του VIDEO PLAYER.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

